# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Help me choose my European Destination for Work!

## georgek

Hello people, and thank you for reading my post.

I am a Greek "student" doing my Master's in France, and I am at the search of an Internship in the period of May 09 September 09, so I have the possibility to choose from most european countries.
Of course, aside from the selection of job and company, the issue of Country and City is the one of the most (or even the most) important criteria for my selection.

First of all, given the fact that i'm used in a completely sunny and mediteranean environment, I must say that the lack of sun would be a problem.. I suppose since i'm interested in the May-September period, that problem wouldnt be an issue in most European countries/cities, even some Scandinavian ones.

Then given the 2nd fact that I'm a 25 yr old, who would like to meet people, go out, have fun, flirt and all, the social aspect would be an issue. For example, the people in France are not the friendlier when it comes to foreigners, (although really polite) , and the French environment is not really multi-national or inter-national.. (thats why i decided to change country in the 1st place)

Of course then, it comes the question of future stay in that country. For example, I dont know at the moment if i could live for longtime in a country with climate like Brussels or colder(-rainier/-darker).

My thoughts until now are :

1.Brussels (many job opportunities)
2.Copenhagen
3.Luxembourg
4.Germany (Munich,Berlin)
5.London
6.Stockholm (brrrr!)
7.Budapest

And thats about it...if you have any other ideas please feel free to add...

Waiting for your small hints (whatever, even a 1-line response is good!)


Thanks!


ps: please note that i love blondes!! (L)

----------


## Derek Knatchbull

Well if you have already swopped Brussels for France then maybe it isn't a weather issue you have afterall. Your thought list show a preference for northern Europe but your need for sunshine contradicts it.

----------


## Maciamo

I agree with Derek. Sunshine isn't the _forte_ of northern Europe, except in Summer thanks to the longer days. 

If you are afraid of the cold more than darkness, going south won't always guarantee you milder weather. I thought of recommending you Madrid or Milan for work, but both places get colder than Paris, Brussels or London in winter.

----------


## Mitsuo

Well, he did note that he likes blondes! So, Stockholm and Copenhagen would offer the best odds for you to engage in coitus with a blonde!.... Anyways, you should really look at the career opportunities that each country can provide you. If they all provide the same opportunities then pick the one that best suits your personality. You put Brussels down as the one with many opportunities. Since many countries are adjacent to each other in Europe, pick the country that would allow you easy access to other countries. Even though they may not be the ones on your list. 
I would pick Brussels.

----------


## Minty

There are far more Germans, Dutch, Scandinavians and Russians (the side near Europe)with blonde hairs than French. Why you choose to study French if you like blondes? 

The highest blonde population for the French are: 

1. where I live in the Alsacien province and...

2. the Bretagne province.

Most blonde people live in cold regions, you need to make a choice give up sunny weather or have fewer blondes to choose from.


Otherwise Belgians also seem to have higher percentage of blondes than French, one side speaks French the other other side pretends they can't but seriously we know Flemish can speak French, but I am sure you know that. 

My mother in law is Flemish.


And Belgium is colder than France, once again this is precisely my point.

----------


## cipz

Nobody really seemed to mention Spain (Barcelona and Valencia in particular).
It would fit you well, especially weather wise, and the people are friendly.
Of course not that many blonde people in Spain, but that's not a real issue, in my oppinion.

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

Turkey might on offer soon and there are quite a lot of blond women there, though perhaps not naturally so. But then there are a lot of scandinavian women who are un-naturally blond as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Cambrius (The Red)

> Turkey might on offer soon and there are quite a lot of blond women there, though perhaps not naturally so. But then there are a lot of scandinavian women who are un-naturally blond as well.



Turkey? Don't know about that....

----------

